# Did you have your first baby at 40?



## nosman (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi there,

I write for a weekly women's magazine and I'm working on a lovely feature about women who've reached their 'Happy Age'. I'd love to speak with women who finally had their baby after turning 40. The feature will be a really positive piece and we'd like to invite participants to come along to a photoshoot too. If you'd like to take part, please drop me an email with a  few lines about yourself and your story, along with a picture of you with your baby, and I'll get back to you asap. Nothing will be published without your permission, the interview will involve a chat over the phone, and you will have approval of the words prior to publication.

Best wishes,
Nikki

[email protected]


----------

